# WTF



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I just posted in case there was no new respones to the only other active thread on WDF.

I didn't want WDF to vanish into thin air before I'm done screwing around on here.☺


----------



## Nick Hrycaj (Mar 30, 2014)

Valid. Things have been slow. Pose some sorta mind boggling question for us to ponder. Maybe gear it towards step by step protection work. That's a skill I've never seen "imprinted" or thru the puppy and adolescence phases


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Nick Hrycaj said:


> Valid. Things have been slow. Pose some sorta mind boggling question for us to ponder. .....




Ditto!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I've noticed the same thing. I wonder if recent events around the world have people distracted. For instance...we are currently working a shooting/homicide at a local mall. The place is evacuated and on lock down. I've been on standby after just working all night. It may not be ISIS related but things have been getting out of hand recently. Things should return back to normal soon....hopefully.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Interesting you mention that Howard. I am and purposely so, oblivious to a lot of topics of the day. I know you don't necessarily have that luxury due to your profession. 

For what it's worth, thanks for your service, sounds like you had a long night.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Thanks Nicole. Looking forward to the day I'm done with this job so I can be a regular citizen again.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> Thanks Nicole. Looking forward to the day I'm done with this job so I can be a regular citizen again.


You might not have to go out on calls but I don't think it ever leaves you, Howard. 

I know because I still dream about getting my gear on, heading to the Middle East and playing fuk, fuk with ISIS. 

That's a sick old MOFO fantasy! 

It never seems to leave you. There is some truth to once a Marine alway a Marine. 

I would only last 5 minutes but what a way to go down in flames.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Lee, I am in agreement with what you said. Certain experiences, professions, etc. never quite leave a person. I wish there was, but there's no reset button on people. Just like I don't believe that our combat military guys ever fully integrate back in as a civilian, I expect that to be similarly true with police officers. 

I work in a completely different type of environment and know it's influenced who I've become - certainly not for the better. I'd like nothing more than to have an uncomplicated, singular, and relatively isolated existence right now. I'll be getting it soon and I am very much looking forward to it


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I think that recent events such as Charlie Hebdo have actually made me want to communicate more with my friends here, not less.

Also in our circle of friends, neighbours, etc. sad things have happened so that I feel the need to enter a "healthy world" talking about dogs and their successes and downfalls which are only part of our lives and do not have an everlasting effect on us. I read somewhere on a forum "do not grieve for what you have lost but remember with joy what you enjoyed whilst your dog lived." I think this can apply to many relationships and *I hope* I can apply it accordingly.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> You might not have to go out on calls but I don't think it ever leaves you, Howard.
> 
> I know because I still dream about getting my gear on, heading to the Middle East and playing fuk, fuk with ISIS.
> 
> ...



This is so true. It's what makes people do certain things in life I suppose. It's always there and an underlying motivator that never seems to go away. People that are driven like that usually become very good at what they do. Those that do things motivated by money, power or fame aren't true purists IMO. They also don't seem to last long or are just average at their chosen field because there is no real passion. Dammit. Probably one reason I'll always carry a gun and have my head on a swivel. It's a curse.](*,)


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> This is so true. It's what makes people do certain things in life I suppose. It's always there and an underlying motivator that never seems to go away. People that are driven like that usually become very good at what they do. Those that do things motivated by money, power or fame aren't true purists IMO. They also don't seem to last long or are just average at their chosen field because there is no real passion. Dammit. Probably one reason I'll always carry a gun and have my head on a swivel. It's a curse.](*,)


Yeah, a curse. It's like there is unfinished business. Very frustrating! 

It seems so hard to hand it off to someone else.


----------



## Rob Maltese (Jan 8, 2014)

Howard Knauf said:


> Thanks Nicole. Looking forward to the day I'm done with this job so I can be a regular citizen again.


You want out, I want in - I'll trade you? You can dispatch and I'll go on the road with the dog!


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

One finds oneself slowly drifting away from the rest of society, recently I have been thinking of getting a small holding and putting a really high fence all round it, closing the gate (but have a secret tunnel to the pub  )


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Rob Maltese said:


> You want out, I want in - I'll trade you? You can dispatch and I'll go on the road with the dog!


Watch what you wish for. You just might get it.


----------



## Rob Maltese (Jan 8, 2014)

Nicole Stark said:


> Watch what you wish for. You just might get it.


That would be awesome! Haha working on preparing myself now, need to improve all aspects of my fitness and I've been doing some studying.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Matt Vandart said:


> One finds oneself slowly drifting away from the rest of society, recently I have been thinking of getting a small holding and putting a really high fence all round it, closing the gate (but have a secret tunnel to the pub  )


Nah! Cage in the MOFO'S and walk to the bar.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Nah! Cage in the MOFO'S and walk to the bar.


And then stagger home! Hiccup! :beer:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Geoff Empey said:


> And then stagger home! Hiccup! :beer:


Yup, happy you were victorious!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Rob Maltese said:


> You want out, I want in - I'll trade you? You can dispatch and I'll go on the road with the dog!



When I worked for Vanderbilt PD in Nashville we had t take turns dispatching....no thanks. I'd rather sniff dog farts all night.
Plus, the pay is much better.


----------



## Rob Maltese (Jan 8, 2014)

Howard Knauf said:


> When I worked for Vanderbilt PD in Nashville we had t take turns dispatching....no thanks. I'd rather sniff dog farts all night.
> Plus, the pay is much better.


Much better, hence why I'm trying to get out of this room... Working 16 tonight, going to be brutal... 

Lucky for the cops here they don't ever do dispatch.


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Sadly the pet forums are still bustling eg: GSD forum and PDB. I have said before why I think this place is now dead...


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Matt Vandart said:


> One finds oneself slowly drifting away from the rest of society, recently I have been thinking of getting a small holding and putting a really high fence all round it, closing the gate (but have a secret tunnel to the pub  )


Me too, with a secret bunker to hide out in and plan world domination.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Howard Knauf said:


> Thanks Nicole. Looking forward to the day I'm done with this job so I can be a regular citizen again.


I hear you there.... 10 years, 8 months, 22 days to go.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Rob Maltese said:


> Much better, hence why I'm trying to get out of this room... Working 16 tonight, going to be brutal...
> 
> Lucky for the cops here they don't ever do dispatch.



We've had a few cops be brutal to some dispatchers....their punishment? In the hot seat behind a radio and CAD console for a week. Stopped that nonsense. We've also had former dispatchers become cops. Some said they'd rather have stayed in the comm center.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Matthew Grubb said:


> I hear you there.... 10 years, 8 months, 22 days to go.


 I can officially "drop" in April, then work another 5. Will wait till April 2016 to drop. So, 6 years left. Only thing making it bearable is holding the leash.
Wonder what David Frost is up to?

I think the forum is just in a lull. It'll come back as long as we have guys like Lee.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Interesting you mention that Howard. I am and purposely so, oblivious to a lot of topics of the day.
> 
> [snip]
> 
> For what it's worth, thanks for your service, sounds like you had a long night.


What Nicole said. With some of the stuff going on, I feel a mix of emotions. On one hand, I want to remind myself of all the good and all the bad humans are capable of. On the other hand, I do not want ot just obsess over things I am powerless to change (e.g. ISIL/ISIS, horrible atrocities domestically, and abroad, etc.). I would rather contribute in ways I can to help stem the tide.

But I also agree; thanks for those of you working to keep the peace.



Nicole Stark said:


> Lee, I am in agreement with what you said. Certain experiences, professions, etc. never quite leave a person. I wish there was, but there's no reset button on people. Just like I don't believe that our combat military guys ever fully integrate back in as a civilian, I expect that to be similarly true with police officers.


That may depend on what you mean by "fully integrate." I believe they can, although some have more difficulty than others. This is all based on what I've heard and seen from other veterans, and each person and their situation are unique. One or two of you may know this from casual conversation, however I have been studying hypnosis for the past couple of years. While it is not some magic pill, it is something that can help you change your mental processes to better leave the trauma of that stuff behind. Again, it's not magic, but one of no doubt several tools available to people who have lived through traumatic events.



Howard Knauf said:


> Wonder what David Frost is up to?


Good question. Or Woody for that matter. Hopefully they're someplace warm and dry with a relaxing drink in-hand and a dog working out their throwing arms.

-Cheers


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> I can officially "drop" in April, then work another 5. Will wait till April 2016 to drop. So, 6 years left. Only thing making it bearable is holding the leash.
> Wonder what David Frost is up to?
> 
> I think the forum is just in a lull. It'll come back as long as we have guys like Lee.


You can always count on me to author some ridiculously dumb thread to save the day. ☺


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I miss Alice B. Wrote great posts and wasn't above calling someone an idiot. \\/


----------



## John Ly (Mar 26, 2014)

Haz Othman said:


> Sadly the pet forums are still bustling eg: GSD forum and PDB. I have said before why I think this place is now dead...


90% of the posts on the pet forum are also about puppies and puppy pictures


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sarah Platts said:


> I miss Alice B. Wrote great posts and wasn't above calling someone an idiot. \\/



Ditto!


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

leslie cassian said:


> me too, with a secret bunker to hide out in and plan world domination.


a control room!!!!!!


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Sarah Platts said:


> I miss Alice B. Wrote great posts and wasn't above calling someone an idiot. \\/


What happened to Alice?


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

David Ruby said:


> That may depend on what you mean by "fully integrate." I believe they can, although some have more difficulty than others. This is all based on what I've heard and seen from other veterans, and each person and their situation are unique. One or two of you may know this from casual conversation, however I have been studying hypnosis for the past couple of years. While it is not some magic pill, it is something that can help you change your mental processes to better leave the trauma of that stuff behind. Again, it's not magic, but one of no doubt several tools available to people who have lived through traumatic events.
> 
> -Cheers


PTSD sucks I can vouch for that, been looking at this though, looks interesting:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OK3SfNxbK3Y


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I was one of the lucky ones. 

It might have something to do with I had 2 years in the military to decompress after I got back to the US. I didn't just jump back into civilization right away. 

Never had any issues other than I think about certain events over there all the time. It would be nice to forget about it for awhile but that shit never seems to leave you.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Studies have shown that if the person has something to do when they get back then PTSD is less a problem.

Coming home and sitting back to try and unwind can often be the wrong way to go. 

As you said Lee, having those extra two yrs in the service was probably a big help. 

I stayed here while in the Army but ALL the combat veterands I know from WWII, Korea, and now the sand box have all said that "things" will just keep popping up.

Both my uncles that were in WWII said that more then once.


----------

